# The Scariest Army I have Ever Seen



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/271328.page

Enjoy.:victory:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

That army is one of the coolest i have ever seen, Ork-rons  wow, and he butchered himself doing it, good find + rep


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:shok: That's so... cool. It is with conscious effort I return my jaw to the 'closed' position.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Some would say that army runs counter to the fluff in the worst way imaginable. I say it's awesome.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

this is so full of win.

Norkrons. . . hahaha


----------



## Viryn (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a friend who plays both necron and orcs... I must force him to do this!  Awesome


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh nooooo! walking space trash cans! Someone get a blue laser!

Thats freeking awsome. +rep for the best nechrons since the pink flowers monolith.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats a pretty amazing army.



TheKingElessar said:


> Some would say that army runs counter to the fluff in the worst way imaginable. I say it's awesome.


I thought Orks where created by the Old Ones to fight the Necrons when they where getting too powerful. So technically not to distant in the fluff department.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

that is a great dude i cant believe he butchered himself doing it +rep


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Saw that a while ago, I feel it is the single greatest piece of conversion I have ever seen. And I love how the Tomb spyders/Kans are like 1950's robots. Great!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

subtlejoe said:


> Thats a pretty amazing army.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Orks where created by the Old Ones to fight the Necrons when they where getting too powerful. So technically not to distant in the fluff department.


?? They're opposites. Orks (or rather, Krork) were created to be the antithesis of the Necrontyr - mixing them is like having Daemons in Power Armour. Like I said though, I'm fine with it.

As regards the Tomb Spider appearance - my first thought was Abe's Oddysee! :laugh:


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

omfg thats just f*****g amazing


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's very apparent that a crap load of effort went into making this army, not to mention minor surgery! Very imaginative. 

What is with the keys though, wind up toys? Kinda has me puzzled, but hey, it's different!


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

steampunk necron orks?

i sir approve


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

OMGE...THis is by far the greatest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## Tzarii (Apr 10, 2010)

Da Nightbringa... Wow. This is full of epic and win.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That is awesome! I really like the objective piggies xD


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are beautiful. That is an excellent find, my friend.



TheKingElessar said:


> As regards the Tomb Spider appearance - my first thought was Abe's Oddysee!


It is always nice when you can make Oddworld comparisons with your minis. I mean, really, when is that not a good thing?


----------



## Riddlebox85 (Dec 12, 2009)

Amazing really...


----------



## goschar (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, i want some norkrons! they are amazing!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

welp it's true Orks can loot anything


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A spectacular and inspiring army. I appreciate the opportunity to see it.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Streampunk Nec-Orks.... Damn well amazing :shok:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought since this was posted over two years ago I would respond to it and a new batch of people could see it. I am sure that the newbies would get a kick out of it.


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, this is probably one if not the coolest army I've seen to date. The guy was able to take a great idea and did a great job. Just another reasons Orks appeal to me so much.. possible a second army someday.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> I thought since this was posted over two years ago I would respond to it and a new batch of people could see it. I am sure that the newbies would get a kick out of it.


Well, you were right. These scrap necrons are awesome. I'm even more determined to create my CSM allies from WoC and Ork bitz now.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

That is pure awesome.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

raverboi said:


> steampunk necron orks?
> 
> i sir approve





Jace of Ultramar said:


> That is pure awesome.



*+1 ^_^*


----------

